# Meats to avoid?



## Contego (Feb 16, 2014)

I was just browsing the meat department at Kroger and getting idea of the cost to add some raw to Tego's diet. Obviously pork is the cheapest...is that ok? I would add a variety, beef, deer, chicken, fish when I can, but I wasn't sure if there's was anything I should not get him in the raw department. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Mrs.P (Nov 19, 2012)

I feed pork, chicken, beef, goat, rabbit, duck, turkey, duck, lamb and some fish ect nothing seasoned or enhanced. Where are you located? There may just be a raw feeding co-op near you!


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Smoked/cured......probably not available 100% raw at times....but I have read smoked/cured meats have their drawbacks.......like ham/bacon etc.


SuperG


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Pork is good and cheap, open season on pigs all year! Only thing needed to buy is a hunting license


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Packen said:


> Pork is good and cheap, open season on pigs all year! Only thing needed to buy is a hunting license


Wish I had that option in MN.....

If I could feed my dog wild boar...I'd jump at the chance.


SuperG


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

I cheat and keep the back strap for myself! It really is a privilege to be able to keep the freezer full of exotic meats (2 and 4 legged) all year long. The dogs simply love it.


----------



## E.Hatch (Sep 24, 2013)

Some people say when feeding raw pork you should freeze it for 20 days to eliminate any risk of Trichinosis. Others say that if it's not wild game and purchased for human consumption in the US you have nothing to worry about. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

Be careful with fish like Salmon, make sure to cook it before feeding it. Can dogs eat salmon? | Dog training tips,Dog food reviews,Dog health-Dog Questions.

I think that is the only thing that I know not to feed raw.


----------



## David Taggart (Nov 25, 2012)

The substances the body made of - protein and fat - is not the same with different animals, and your dog digests different meats differently. Pork, in fact, especially pork fat, is a killer for your dog's liver, but it is said that it's OK to feed pork bones. I'd list you products in up to down sequence, starting with what is the easiest to digest and ending with the most difficult:
1. Fish
2. Chicken or rabbit
3. Goat or deer
4. Beef
5. Lamb
6. Duck or Goose 
Feed your dog mainly lighter meals if you want it to have a long life.


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

I've found that chicken seems to be the cheapest meat, not pork, when comparing price per pound. I feed chicken, turkey, pork, beef, fish, and anything exotic I can get my hands on. I've read that beef is the best overall meat for a dog. Just make sure you don't cook any of the meats that contain bone. You can feed raw, uncooked chicken legs with the bones, etc., but if they get cooked, you can't feed them, as the bones will shard and splinter inside your dog's stomach, requiring surgery to remove them. The dogs can pass the uncooked bones with no problem. My dogs have all chipped their teeth on meat that contain larger bones, so I now only buy boneless pork and beef, and give them the bone content in the form of poultry and fish, which has never damaged their teeth.

I also won't feed anything that's been precooked or had flavor/salt added. I stick with human grade meats, and try for organic/holistic if possible/affordable.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Trichinosis is pretty much wiped out in domestic farmed pigs, wild boar yes freeze it!


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

I feed chicken(though not as much because red meat is best for them), turkey, beef, pork, rabbit, lamb/mutton, herring/whiting(I don't risk feeding salmon) and whatever else I can find. There's an Emu farm near me and occasionally they have some available for raw feeders. One other thing not to feed is Bear and raccoon but I doubt you'd come across those anyways!


----------



## PMRonan (Mar 29, 2014)

The comments about bear and salmon intrigue me. In Alaska, I trained racing dogs, they are fed both salmon and bear meat/bones both raw and uncooked with no cause for alarm?


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

I think there was another post recently that mentioned that bear has a tendency to carry some sort of either parasite or virus that is very deadly. The presence of the parasite/virus in the meat may vary by location though so maybe it's not present in Alaska?


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

Found it. 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/b-r-f-raw-feeding/122600-bear-moose.html

Guess it wasn't recent. Must have remembered it from surfing past threads. 

So it looks like most wild-caught meat carries a much higher level of danger due to the wild variety of trichonella being rather freeze resistant. Though it looks like you could cook it?


----------



## PMRonan (Mar 29, 2014)

Huh. I guess the huskies (though they are actually all mutts that run) that are raised eating it for generations have built some type of tolerance? This would be interesting to look into.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Well for me personally I just wouldn't want to take the risk. Plus here in SoCal I don't come across much bear so... 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

PMRonan said:


> Huh. I guess the huskies (though they are actually all mutts that run) that are raised eating it for generations have built some type of tolerance? This would be interesting to look into.


I'd be interested to know if maybe wildlife in a more extreme climate like Alaska is maybe not as prone to harboring trichonella?


----------



## David Taggart (Nov 25, 2012)

> The dogs can pass the uncooked bones with no problem.


They don't pass bones, they digest them. The hydrochloric acid of the stomach juice turns a chewed raw bone into rubber substance first and breaks it into liquid in one hour. But, it is not recommended to feed too many bones at once ( though your dog should receive bones daily), as it may cause blockage in guts, after the guts sucked the liquid the remaining bone mass becomes too dry to pass. Cooked bones cannot be digested, as the calcium changes its formular with thermal treatment and becomes rigid. You dog will simply grind his teeth at large cooked bones, and sharp fragments of cooked chicken tubular bones are simply dangerous.
I feed cooked fish and raw rabbit and raw chicken. Freeze red meet for 48 hours to kill worm eggs. Raw beef - once or twice a week, raw beef liver once a month (it is rich in vitamins). Avoid pork and lamb.

French are slim because there is mainly duck on the table. Has anyone heard about Atkins diet? In short: you eat meat as much as you want and you lose weight. You lose weight, because digesting meat takes more energy than meat provides. Especially pork, lamb and water birds. What happens to your liver - it simply gets old, wasted by overworking. Things are absolutely the same for our dogs, dogs have such a short life only because they are carnivores.
Atkins diet - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Carriesue said:


> Trichinosis is pretty much wiped out in domestic farmed pigs, wild boar yes freeze it!


I had not heard this before!
Both of my holistic vets say to freeze the pork and even wild deer.
Interesting!
Moms


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

Carriesue said:


> There's an Emu farm near me and occasionally they have some available for raw feeders.


(Sorry to hijack this thread.)

Is this Jurassic Emu in Ramona that you are referring to? I recently picked up another 100 lbs from them, but not sure if they will still be available when I am running low. It would be nice to have another exotic meat source when J.E. is out. 

Also, may I ask where you source your rabbit? And where do you buy your meat? Is it at Harvest in San Diego? I am trying to source another wholesaler besides Harvest, because my experience with their CS is horrible and I can't work with their minimum buy of XX boxes with my one dog.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

The Stig said:


> (Sorry to hijack this thread.)
> 
> Is this Jurassic Emu in Ramona that you are referring to? I recently picked up another 100 lbs from them, but not sure if they will still be available when I am running low. It would be nice to have another exotic meat source when J.E. is out.
> 
> Also, may I ask where you source your rabbit? And where do you buy your meat? Is it at Harvest in San Diego? I am trying to source another wholesaler besides Harvest, because my experience with their CS is horrible and I can't work with their minimum buy of XX boxes with my one dog.


Aww that's a bummer to hear I was just about to start using them though I'm feeding three dogs so buying in bulk would be preferable. Are their prices ok though?

I believe that is the Emu guy, he used to sell to a lot of raw feeders until another place started buying all his meat so he only now occasionally sells to us when there's extra. Right now I'm using my pet carnivore but the shipping is pricey... I've been on the hunt for something closer but it's been difficult. Seems like people in the midwest really have all the luck with finding good suppliers! If you know of any other places to buy from let me know! I'm trying to find a co-op, I think that would be the most ideal. There's also Big Dan's trucking, there prices are some of the lowest I've seen! But there is shipping tacked onto that and they only have beef and chicken but still... they've got some beef for .35 cents a pound!

Also hi Janka's mom!


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

There's also this group I'm looking into.. I've heard their prices are good but you have to pay a yearly fee of I think $50 and volunteer once a year to help out either packaging orders or making deliveries. 

The link here goes to their page
Home


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Momto2GSDs said:


> I had not heard this before!
> Both of my holistic vets say to freeze the pork and even wild deer.
> Interesting!
> Moms


It's probably better to be safe then sorry, I freeze everything anyways just to be on the safe side... finally got the husband back on board the raw train so don't want to take any chances.  I've been doing prey model and my dogs look spectacular on it! His coat after only a few weeks on raw, https://flic.kr/p/nmQPwW :wub:


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Carriesue said:


> It's probably better to be safe then sorry, I freeze everything anyways just to be on the safe side... finally got the husband back on board the raw train so don't want to take any chances.  I've been doing prey model and my dogs look spectacular on it! His coat after only a few weeks on raw, https://flic.kr/p/nmQPwW :wub:


He's a beauty CS!
Real food is the best! Glad you got your hubby back on board!
Moms


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

PMRonan said:


> The comments about bear and salmon intrigue me. In Alaska, I trained racing dogs, they are fed both salmon and bear meat/bones both raw and uncooked with no cause for alarm?


Salmon Poisoning Disease, can be from wild caught salmon. It's fine if it's frozen for a couple of weeks.

How to Protect Your Pet from Salmon Poisoning Disease


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

David Taggart said:


> They don't pass bones, they digest them.


My dogs have passed uncooked bones, but it's rare, and it caused no harm.


----------



## David Taggart (Nov 25, 2012)

> My dogs have passed uncooked bones, but it's rare, and it caused no harm.


It must have been large bits, if they weren't digested. That is the reason to teach your dog to chew bones by providing large chewable bones. People tend to break bones with kitchen axe, it's fine if you break it into mesh, but not leaving too large pieces. I knew a vet in the past, who told me about a dog in his surgery who caught a chiken in the neighbour's back yard and ate it. Luckily, the vet didn't have to open guts, the troublesome object was in the dog's stomach - it was chicken's head, which this dog swallowed the whole. That dog has digested the rest of the chicken, and defecated feathers couple of days later. Wolves and foxes eat mice or rabbits with fur, and they eat birds with feathers. Fur and feathers work as a brush in the gut system, removing excess of mucus and old pieces of meat, which could be stuck there for years otherwise. That is another thing I've heard of - to feed your dog a raw rabbit skin with fur once a year in order to cleanse guts.


----------



## _Zero_ (Sep 1, 2013)

PMRonan said:


> The comments about bear and salmon intrigue me. In Alaska, I trained racing dogs, they are fed both salmon and bear meat/bones both raw and uncooked with no cause for alarm?


The issue with feeding raw salmon or trout in the Pacific NW is that fish can be infected with a type of rickettsia fluke, which can attach to the dog's GI tract and release harmful bacteria. Cases have been documented only as far north as Ketchikan, however, so in South-central or Southwestern Alaska or anywhere in the interior it's likely not a problem-- which is, I'm assuming, why the racing dogs were fed raw fish. I'd be hesitant to feed dogs raw salmon from anywhere in the Southeast, just as a precaution.


----------



## Contego (Feb 16, 2014)

David Taggart said:


> That is another thing I've heard of - to feed your dog a raw rabbit skin with fur once a year in order to cleanse guts.



Well....this makes me feel not so bad about the whole rabbit Tego got a hold of and ate...completely. 


Thanks for all the input everyone! I definitely like to hear what everyone does with their dogs and what does and doesn't work.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Contego said:


> Well....this makes me feel not so bad about the whole rabbit Tego got a hold of and ate...completely.
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the input everyone! I definitely like to hear what everyone does with their dogs and what does and doesn't work.


I feed my dog two whole, with fur and everything, rabbits each week.


----------



## Contego (Feb 16, 2014)

I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO said:


> I feed my dog two whole, with fur and everything, rabbits each week.


Just out of curiosity, where do you get them? Do you raise your own rabbits for your dog?


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Contego said:


> Just out of curiosity, where do you get them? Do you raise your own rabbits for your dog?


Rabbits4u.com


----------

